# monitor display tinted yellow/green



## BKraatzcrs (Dec 25, 2003)

My daughter's computer screen suddenly developed a strong yellow/green tint (for no apparent reason). 
The system is a PII 333 running WinME, Diamond Stealth II video card and Gateway/Vivitron 15" monitor.
Could it be a dying video card? monitor?

Next dumb question...I could replace the video card, but how do you identify this card from the others? Black or white slot?

TIA
Bill

(feel free to email directly too)


----------



## Saint Anger (Jul 18, 2003)

A tint problem like that is *most likely the monitor.* 
It happened to mine earlier this year, and I had it fixed under warranty.

Can you get a hold of another monitor temporarily to test with?

. . .

Video cards reside in a brown slot if they are AGP, white if they are PCI...

Go here - http://www.techweb.com/encyclopedia - and type "AGP" in the "Define this term" box, it will show you which slots are which.


----------



## angelize56 (Apr 17, 2002)

^ St. Anger: How long did it take to get your monitor back? My monitor is going bad too...a color tube and it too has different colored screens all the time....such as yellow, a pretty shade of blue and and sometimes just bright white. Now the screen disappears and is replaced by an oily green colored screen with rainbows at the bottom and I tap the monitor and it goes back to normal. The problem oroginally started with gray flickering lines across the screen and then the screen would float upwards. Then the color changes started. I've babied it along for a few months now...but the warranty expires January 7th. Best Buy says it's definitely a color tube going wrong. They have to ship it out for repair and it will take between 14-21 days to get it back!  I'm borrowing a friend's monitor though while it's getting repaired next week. Good luck BK...I'd go along with it's your monitor too. Take care. angel


----------



## Hrumachis334 (Jun 11, 2001)

It's probably the monitor itself. If you haven't done this already I would reccomend you degauss it. Turn it off and leave it for a day if necessary. I had a 15" Vivitron monitor once. After about a week it started getting fuzzy, misaligned and all manner of screwed up things, I ended up just going back to his IBM one they threw away at work. I never got it working properly.

If that doesn't fix it, I would have someone adjust the pot(entiometer)s in the back, unless you know how. I kind of doubt it's a video card problem. 

Video cards usually have brown slots (if they're AGP) to plug into. However mine is black and AGP. There's only one slot for them to plug into unless you have some fancy motherboard with 2 video card slots or something like that. It should be about the same size as your PCI (white) slots, directly above them, and bumped off an inch to the right.


----------



## Saint Anger (Jul 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by angelize56:_
> *^ St. Anger: How long did it take to get your monitor back?*


It took about 10 days from the time I sent it out 'till return.
But that was through Viewsonic...


----------



## BKraatzcrs (Dec 25, 2003)

Thanks for the suggestions, I'll try another monitor. This Vivitron is certainly al old one.

BK


----------



## angelize56 (Apr 17, 2002)

St. Anger: Thanks!  Knowing my luck it will be the *longest* time possible they keep it!  Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to you! Take care. angel


----------



## brushmaster1 (Jun 15, 2002)

The yellow-green tint indicates that the red (magenta) gun in your monitor isn't working. It cold be the monitor itself that's going, but quite often it is only the cable from the computer. Have you tried wriggling the cable or unplugging it and plugging it back in?


----------

